# Sinker Pine Living Room Set



## firemedic

Here's another build thread! This build is going on simultaneously with the cypress sleigh bed. Brad, is doing an apprenticeship with me and this is his first piece of furniture. His first and only other build was the vise I posted a while back.

This is a dining room set... a coffee table and two end tables made from sinker pine I pulled up last year. Brad is learning to use the bandsaw, drawknife, spoke shaves, an assortment of rasps, palm knives (carving) and most importantly patients :)

The legs are only starting to approach roughed out. I have him doing a little at a time on each so that he becomes proficient with each step.

I've done very little for him and only given direction and short demonstrations. I think he's does great so far!... he'll be a member here before long :)

Enjoy~


----------



## firemedic

Thanks, Joe. Sorry about the lack of detail...

There are two ways to make this style of cabriole leg. The first is the method being used here, a single profile is cut out and then carved round with the tools listed above.

The other way is to make a compound cut (two cuts from adjacent angles) and then carved still. This style is a bit more classical in appearance and takes a bit more know-how and thicker stock to pull off. This style lends itself well to being mounted where the leg sits at a 45 deg angle to the aprons. 

The first method can be attached at a 45 deg angle to the aprons only with mitered mortice and tenons.

Also, Brad is officially a "rookie" now with FD! :) he'll begin the fire academy next month!


----------



## txpaulie

Woodworking and firefighting!?!:wacko1:

Yer ruinin' that boy, tom!:blum2:

Next, you'll want him reading books, or something!

p


----------



## firemedic

txpaulie said:


> Woodworking and firefighting!?!:wacko1:
> 
> Yer ruinin' that boy, tom!:blum2:
> 
> Next, you'll want him reading books, or something!
> 
> p



Haha... Gave him 2 to read today, lol


----------



## firemedic

The progress continues...


----------



## Brink

Look at him go! This is great stuff.


----------



## Brink

And he's doin' this in a haunted shop.

See the face in the garbage bag?

[attachment=8351]

Man, that's creepy! I'd run away.


----------



## Brink

Joe Rebuild said:


> Them weezisiana folk keep them as pets :ghost: :eek2: :ghost:



I can find some good ones to send.


----------



## firemedic

Joe Rebuild said:


> Them weezisiana folk keep them as pets :ghost: :eek2: :ghost:



Haha, we definitely have out share of haunted places, spooks, and voodoo down here!



Brink said:


> I can find some good ones to send.


NO THANKS! keep them yank hanxs up there, thank you very much!


----------



## Twig Man

That will be a treasured piece for sure. I have a question about the angles you are cutting with your bandsaw in the firs pic. It looks to be a 1/2 or 3/4 inch blade. Do you have trouble making those tight turns with that size blade?


----------



## firemedic

Thanks Twigman. That is indeed a 3/4" blade in the picture shown... That was his first time at the saw and he is cutting out a random shape I drew. I tend to condense information pretty heavily for him as he picks up quick. Wide blade + tight radii = earning to make relief cuts and problem solve :) I let him use the 1/2" for the legs :)


----------



## firemedic

Yes! You can buy taso at most any grocery store but the really good stuff is at the specialty meat markets / smoke houses :)


----------



## Brink

Geeeez, I have to keep switching between WB and google just to figure out what taso, pirouges, and lafitte skiffs are. I'm not even touching the pronunciation part. 

Think I need a la-ny translater. Maybe an app?


----------



## firemedic

Lol, it's a different world down here, Brink!

I only know two boat guys. One is too old these days (a century younger than Brink) but did dug-outs. The other is a cousin to the guy I mill lumber with and he does strip canoes and skiffs. I've not met him yet but I hear he uses a lot of hand tools so I ought to. 

There are a couple around, I suspect I'll bump into a few through my involvement at the museum.


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> . One is too old these days (a century younger than Brink) .



1400 mile safety net!


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> 1400 mile safety net!



:lolol: what can I say?


----------



## Brink

How 'bout " I'm coming to ny, you old sob, and I want to meet cliff"


----------



## firemedic

I'm coming to ny, you ancient sob, and I want to meet this Cliff guy too cause I'm bringing the browns to both ya'll super bowl.

How's that?


----------



## Brink

Thats fine. Moma Brink is on alert.


----------



## firemedic

Oh crap... never mind. You and Cliff have a nice day...


----------



## Brink

[attachment=8931]

She said she had somethin' to show you. Lol


----------



## Mandolin

Those table legs look great. I've used the compound cut method for years to make legs. I take the square and draw my pattern on it and cut it out. Then I tape the waste back on, turn it one quarter turn and draw it out again. Then I make the second cuts. The rest of the work is done with a spokeshave while the leg is clamped in a vise. Also, every time I make a new leg, I always keep the pattern. I can make one leg from start to finish in about 45 minutes.


----------

